# .55 Cable....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Who makes the best all around .55 cable for the buck ? The spartan rep told me that the cable they sell is rust resistant and needs no special care, true ?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

No matter who makes the cable its best to keep the .66 and .55 cables well oiled. The outer cable may not look rusty but the inside cable needs to stay intact for the cable to do its job. So oiling it will keep the inner core cable in good shape.

As for the best Drain Cables Direct, formally SSC (Service Spring Corp) makes the best cable for any machine hands down. Its all made with music wire, which makes it very acid resistant. http://www.draincables.com/55_Double_Wound_Cable_s/146.htm


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> No matter who makes the cable its best to keep the .66 and .55 cables well oiled. The outer cable may not look rusty but the inside cable needs to stay intact for the cable to do its job. So oiling it will keep the inner core cable in good shape.




What type of oil and how many jobs between oiling ? Just spray the cable when it's in the drum and let it spin for awhile ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> What type of oil and how many jobs between oiling ? Just spray the cable when it's in the drum and let it spin for awhile ?


Snake Oil of course...

What else would you use... :laughing:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Snake Oil of course...
> 
> What else would you use... :laughing:




I've got 6 quarts of used 5W-30 sitting in the garage :blink:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I used to save my used motor oil and pull all the cable out once a month and wipe it down with a good with the oil as I rolled it back up. Some guys get Snake Oil and put a half quart in the drum and spin the drum around for a while. Others take WD-40 and spray the cable down every week. 

One other thing is to take your auto feed apart clean and grease it real good every few months. This will ensure it will work for you at all times including in the winter months.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I just keep snake oil in a spray bottle and give a misting shot into the holes in the drum every now and then...

My cable is 2 years old with a lot of cleanings on it...:thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use wd40. Buy it buy the gallon at HD.


----------



## rrapidron (Jan 16, 2011)

*.55*

I just purchased a Spartan 300 with the point 55 cable on it- have only used it a few times-my cousin who also has a small plumbing outfit says he puts a small amount of general snake oil in the drum mainly to keep the drum lubricated and the smell-I have always used nocore 3/4 Kenway cable on my 1065 and lubed it with the cheapest motor oil I could find lol.


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I think the key is to use clean oil. Used motor oil has oxidants/acids/crud&crap in it from your engine. I oil my cable before I ever use it.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

I have always used motor oil or WD40- but I was thinking my auto feed needed some TLC yesterday so I searched , and Bam! Lol I knew someone would have mentioned it.

What kind of grease is good to use for lubricating the AF's and clutch etc. Like the spray on white lithium ? Or a packed grease for bearing ?

Thanks


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

bigdaddyrob said:


> I have always used motor oil or WD40- but I was thinking my auto feed needed some TLC yesterday so I searched , and Bam! Lol I knew someone would have mentioned it.
> 
> What kind of grease is good to use for lubricating the AF's and clutch etc. Like the spray on white lithium ? Or a packed grease for bearing ?
> 
> Thanks




For my power feed I use the same grease I use on my snowmobile. Polaris multipurpose grease, it's water resistant and has a very low freezing point.

I try to keep my clutch dirt/oil/grease free.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Thanks, I appreciate it - yeah the clutch I have never done more then wiped down but i wasn't sure. 

Snow days make for good tool maintenance and van cleaning days


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use the same grease I use for the wheel bearings on my boat trailer.
I've had the same bearings for about 15 years now and they regularly go under water so it must be good...

The auto feed bearings get replaced more often...
But I think it works pretty well on them too...


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok I just ordered 125' of .66 double wound DCD cable. (Man I hate buying cable. :furious I have always used Spartan but this is 30% cheaper, wish me luck.


----------



## rrapidron (Jan 16, 2011)

*spartan cable .55*

I bought a new Spartan 300 and they mistakenly put the .55 cable on it instead of the 5/8 I ordered. that was around Jan 1.
I didnt oil it as instructed by rep just to see-I have noticed that it did get small amount of rust on exterior so i figure interior will rust also.
Moral of the story is- Oil is in my drum at all times now.
I also have a Spartan 1065 and I use no core 3\4 Kenway cable on it and have for 21 years. Its one heavy ******* however lol-wont fit through 2 ft doors either like the 300 will.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*55 cable*

Does Spartan sell snake oil. I asked their rep one time and he said it doesnt need to be oiled.And if he is selling the cable he should know. Right?? He did say to clean the bearings atleast once a month. The cost of the cable is alot and if gas prices keep going up the Spartan reps will soon be adding a deliver charge like they did about 2 years ago.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

rrapidron said:


> I bought a new Spartan 300 and they mistakenly put the .55 cable on it instead of the 5/8 I ordered. that was around Jan 1.
> I didnt oil it as instructed by rep just to see-I have noticed that it did get small amount of rust on exterior so i figure interior will rust also.
> Moral of the story is- Oil is in my drum at all times now.
> I also have a Spartan 1065 and I use no core 3\4 Kenway cable on it and have for 21 years. Its one heavy ******* however lol-wont fit through 2 ft doors either like the 300 will.




How often do you use your machine ? I have never oiled my cable and my .55 cable has never rusted as it's used once or more almost daily.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

3Peasdrain said:


> Does Spartan sell snake oil. I asked their rep one time and he said it doesnt need to be oiled.And if he is selling the cable he should know. Right?? He did say to clean the bearings atleast once a month. The cost of the cable is alot and if gas prices keep going up the Spartan reps will soon be adding a deliver charge like they did about 2 years ago.




The rep around me was charging a $20.00 delivery fee last year. Of course he never mentioned it, was just added to the invoice :furious:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> The rep around me was charging a $20.00 delivery fee last year. Of course he never mentioned it, was just added to the invoice :furious:


At least you see a Rep. I haven't seen one in a couple of years


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Of course the rep is going to tell you the cable does not need to be oiled. He wants to sell you more cable.


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*oiling cables?*

You know ive changed my theory. i clean the drum every time after a rodding by setting the machine on its back,mix a soapy solution (ajax) dishwashing solution then tickle the swith back n forth a few times like a washing machine, pull the drain plug, take a garden hose and flush with clean water, leave it drain out, take a air hose and spray with air throughout. No more oiling due to the fact if the cable and drum are not really dry and you put in snake oil,wd40 etc you get a big sloppy oil mixture of brown substance which is now possibly shooting all over your area you are rodding from. I have cables over 6 yr old they look brand new. i only buy quality cable to start... Just my opinion...Its all about the proper drying after each use!:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rainman said:


> You know ive changed my theory. i clean the drum every time after a rodding by setting the machine on its back,mix a soapy solution (ajax) dishwashing solution then tickle the swith back n forth a few times like a washing machine, pull the drain plug, take a garden hose and flush with clean water, leave it drain out, take a air hose and spray with air throughout. No more oiling due to the fact if the cable and drum are not really dry and you put in snake oil,wd40 etc you get a big sloppy oil mixture of brown substance which is now possibly shooting all over your area you are rodding from. I have cables over 6 yr old they look brand new. i only buy quality cable to start... Just my opinion...Its all about the proper drying after each use!:yes:


 






I oil my cables with this stuff:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

rainman said:


> You know ive changed my theory.*i clean the drum every time after a rodding* by setting the machine on its back,mix a soapy solution (ajax) dishwashing solution then tickle the swith back n forth a few times like a washing machine, pull the drain plug, take a garden hose and flush with clean water, leave it drain out, take a air hose and spray with air throughout. No more oiling due to the fact if the cable and drum are not really dry and you put in snake oil,wd40 etc you get a big sloppy oil mixture of brown substance which is now possibly shooting all over your area you are rodding from. *I have cables over 6 yr old they look brand new*. i only buy quality cable to start... Just my opinion...Its all about the proper drying after each use!:yes:



Seems like overkill unless the machine is sitting days in between use. I'm lucky to get much over a year outta my cables before they turn to wet noodles.


----------

